# New To O & W, Any Senior To Guilde Me Along?



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

Most of the vintage O & W are sold out from Rob's site, i love the caribbean series (anyone got a spare to offer







>) but can some seniors tell me more of the calculator series? what does it calculate?







thank you from Singapore!!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

kpaxsg said:


> Most of the vintage O & W are sold out from Rob's site, i love the caribbean series (anyone got a spare to offer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Calculators/Selectrons incorporated a 6B or other slide rule into the bi-directional bezel. This would be used e.g. for pilots to calculate their fuel consumption in the days before electronic calculators.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

DaveE said:


> kpaxsg said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the vintage O & W are sold out from Rob's site, i love the caribbean series (anyone got a spare to offer
> ...


What he said,

Here's mine I got from Roy last year










You can get a copy of the instruction booklet off the web here "  Selectron Instructions "Although how you are supposed to fly a plane, read the instruction manual & calculate your rate of descent at the same time I'll never know







It's still a great watch though.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks guys! confirmed it is one calculator i will not need. mainly on board planes as passenger though there was one i used the G shock Pro trek barometer to test the attitute. i must add though the Heuer Calculator is a stunner aw well!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Err somethings gone wrong?


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mutley said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > kpaxsg said:
> ...


Ah working now anyway; Dude that is a nice looking bit of kit!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

rev said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > DaveE said:
> ...


Thanks mate









I got it "New old stock" & at first I couldn't bring myself to wear it as it was to nice to get scuffed.









Now I've seen the light, what's the point of having a watch just to keep it in it's box


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mutley said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


Nice







Is it the Valjoux 7733 or 7730 version?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

DaveE said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

I can say that it is a 7733 & that I haven't got a clue what the difference is between the 7730 & the 7733.









Cheers

Andrew


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mutley said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Nice
> ...


according to Ranfft, the 7733 has couple of modified parts and a moveable stud carrier


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > DaveE said:
> ...


Err nope, still haven't got a clue







but next time I'm wearing it I'll see if I can drop "moveable stud carrier" into the conversation.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> I can say that it is a 7733 & that* I haven't got a clue* what the difference is between the 7730 & the 7733.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mutley said:


> Err nope, *still haven't got a clue *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what you should do then


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mutley said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Nice
> ...


If nothing else, the main difference I can see is the shape of the bridge. The 7730's bridge is sharply "V"-shaped like the Venus 178 to which it shares a common ancestry (at least). The bridge on the 7733 is the same as the 7734 and 7736 and is more triangular in shape


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > I can say that it is a 7733 & that* I haven't got a clue* what the difference is between the 7730 & the 7733.
> ...


looks like I've just passed the entrance exam


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

was wandering if anyone familar with this particular model?










stated as "This is the rare O & W Moon Orbiter 24hr model. Photo from Edwin Datschefski's slide rule watch site." from this site http://sliderulewatches.googlepages.com/history2.html

Also came across a similar one here and main different is the hands, to me it look more authentic than the above, any input guys? Have a good weekend! :


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

kpaxsg said:


> was wandering if anyone familar with this particular model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks kosher to me.







Moon Orbitors are extremely rare. You won't normally see more than one a year on eBay.


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

please forgive me but what is a 'Moon Orbitors"


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

kpaxsg said:


> please forgive me but what is a 'Moon Orbitors"


Sorry, I mispelled "Moon Orbiter". That is the name of O&W's slide-rule watch shown in the pictures. Everything I know about them is in the sticky at the top of this forum.


----------

